# Feasts...



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 25, 2016)

Who's all been cookin theirs up? I smoked my first one for this year. Went back with the Yoshidas marinade. Electric smoker, 3 1/2 hours. Hickory chips (dry not soaked). Threw a heavy load in to start, then 2 hours later threw in more. Last 30  mins I dripped more sauce on them and a few more chips for smoke. Tasted great but I think ill only do 3 hours with one bird and 3 1/2 to 4 when smokin 2.

Post what you got or had cookin.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 25, 2016)

Man... That looks good.  I need to get me a smoker!


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks Yummy.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2016)

Was that a merg?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2016)

Woody from ohio


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 26, 2016)

That looks delicious.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2016)

Being a marine in the army I know you will eat anything if you put some hot sauce on it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 26, 2016)

Doesnt everyone?


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Dec 28, 2016)

What temp?  Did you inject or just baste ?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 28, 2016)

Electric smoker doesnt have temp on it. I marinate usually over night. Then baste once towards the end.

Only marinated this one about 2 hours. Turned out fine. Overnight is probably overkill.


----------



## maconbacon (Dec 28, 2016)

No pics but I roasted a duck whole for the first time. Let it "hang" in the fridge for about a week, plucked it, coated with some butter and salt, and then roasted at 500° for about 18 min. Delicious!

Imho breasting and/or marinating in strong flavors is only necessary if you know the duck has been eating bugs or fish. Otherwise let the actual flavor of the duck and duck fat shine!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 28, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> No pics but I roasted a duck whole for the first time. Let it "hang" in the fridge for about a week, plucked it, coated with some butter and salt, and then roasted at 500° for about 18 min. Delicious!
> 
> Imho breasting and/or marinating in strong flavors is only necessary if you know the duck has been eating bugs or fish. Otherwise let the actual flavor of the duck and duck fat shine!



Only reason i marinate a whole for smokin is to give the skin flavor. I dont marinate when i breast out and grill.


----------



## maconbacon (Dec 28, 2016)

Cool. 

How do you pluck your birds? I've only done it a few times but I used paraffin. I think it works fairly well, should work even better once I get the process fine tuned.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 29, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> Cool.
> 
> How do you pluck your birds? I've only done it a few times but I used paraffin. I think it works fairly well, should work even better once I get the process fine tuned.



Finger muscles lol. It dont take long.


----------

